# lol @ Mousasi



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Now that Feijao is suspended for 1 year, who is left for Mousasi to fight?

He let go of trying out for the 2012 olympics in boxing, was not offered a contract by UFC when Affliction fell apart and instead signed with Strikeforce, upon which Dana White wanted to sign him together with Fedor. Now he recently signed another 6 fight contract. Is he completely screwed?

Let's look at the current SF 205lbs division (excluding suspended Feijao): OSP (who he already beat), Gia Villante and Virgil Zwicker. So maybe fight Gia 3 times and Zwicker 3 times? he cant even go to HW because that division doesnt exist anymore.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Not sure if you've been under a rock but Zuffa own SF... Pretty sure his contract is transferable to the UFC!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

All they need to do is get rid of the Light Heavyweight division just like they did the Heavyweight division.

It's been a while since his last loss, and Light Heavyweight's gonna challengers, bring Mousasi over give him a favorable match up, he wins, he fights and loses to Jones in a title fight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd love to see Mousasi vs. Texeira.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

They should have brought Mousasi over to fight Shogun, the tards.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

How about Glover Teixeira??? Ding ding ding...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

How about we find if Mousasi can stuff a takedown before we bring him over? His showings against Jardine and Mo were pathetic. His OSP fight doesn't tell me much because OSP is never going to be even a middle of the road fighter.

His striking is good but without any takedown defense...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I read somewhere that StrikeForce Fighters can no longer transfer over the UFC for a while because of a contractual agreement with Showtime got enforced. So guys like Mousasi, Cormier, and Melendez wont be coming over to the UFC anytime soon.

So while Zuffa may own both Strikeforce and UFC, Showtime has legal papers preventing Zuffa from tampering with Strikeforce in this specific sense as long as they are contracted with Showtime. They shouldve left when they had the chance alongside the last wave: Nick Diaz, Mayhem Miller, Del Rosario etc.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> They should have brought Mousasi over to fight Shogun, the tards.


Agreed, that's a no brainer and possibly FOTY candidate. IMO Shogun would be shooting for take-downs like against Henderson while getting relentlessly peppered by jabs and uppercuts.


Moose will be in the UFC in a short period of time IMO. It'd be great to have him fight Phil Davis instead of the nobody Davis is fighting.


----------



## DaFreshestG (Jan 13, 2012)

they need to get the fighters over to ufc soon instead of just wasting away


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

That sucks. I hope Mousasi comes to the UFC soon. I honestly believe Mousasi can beat Jon Bones Jones in a stand up match, assuming he doesn't get caught up in Jones' wrestling.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mousasi in the UFC would make for some fireworks against so many fighters at LHW.. or MW..

They need to get their hands on him and put him against some of their guys like Glover, Gustoffson, and Rashad..


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

joh2141 said:


> That sucks. I hope Mousasi comes to the UFC soon. I honestly believe Mousasi can beat Jon Bones Jones in a stand up match, *assuming he doesn't get caught up in Jones' wrestling.*


Zero chance of that happening. The man has no tdd.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Zero chance of that happening. The man has no tdd.


I agree he has no TDD and Jones can take down pretty much everyone in the division. But sometimes, even with no takedown defense, a great grappler can be knocked out. It'll be an upset, definitely... but I have hopes for Mousasi 
I guess that's what you call blind faith haha


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Is Jardine the biggest name Gegard has fought? I don't follow japanese MMA and don't recognize many of his opponents from the last couple years.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Jardine and King Mo. The worst part is he couldn't beat either simply because he couldn't defend a takedown to save his soul.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Is Jardine the biggest name Gegard has fought? I don't follow japanese MMA and don't recognize many of his opponents from the last couple years.



He's beatin Jacare, Denis Kang, Sobral, Sokoudju, Mark Hunt, Melvin Manhoef, Jake O, Brian, and many others. He's got some credible wins for sure.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> He's beatin Jacare, Denis Kang, Sobral, Sokoudju, Mark Hunt, Melvin Manhoef, Jake O, Brian, and many others. He's got some credible wins for sure.


He's also beaten Hector Lombard.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Mousasi has also beaten Lombard in Pride. Lombard may have been raw but so was Mousasi being very young at that time.

I think Mousasi would of been signed by the UFC when he was the Dream champion if he had a marketing persona. Mousasi is a fighter who shows his skills in a MMA fight. His deameanour as a person is very relaxed, we dont ever see him hyped for a fight or pumped winning a fight. He is very similiar to Fedor where we get a smile if he wins. 

Hopefully we see his wrestling skills improving which he showed against Ovince. He improved that area at an amazing rate which we saw him dominate Ovince in grappling, who was supposed to out wrestle Mousasi himself.
He has K1 level striking already so who knows how great he can become.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Don$ukh said:


> Mousasi has also beaten Lombard in Pride. Lombard may have been raw but so was Mousasi being very young at that time.
> 
> I think Mousasi would of been signed by the UFC when he was the Dream champion if he had a marketing persona. Mousasi is a fighter who shows his skills in a MMA fight. His deameanour as a person is very relaxed, we dont ever see him hyped for a fight or pumped winning a fight. He is very similiar to Fedor where we get a smile if he wins.
> 
> ...


THe UFC tried to sign him years ago but he had visa issues.


----------

